# Dead Mouse in Heater Core?



## Malabar (Dec 18, 2009)

Clearly a mouse has died somewhere inside my dash. Found the nest and cleared it, but not the mouse. Can't find in the easy/obvious places and the dealer thinks it's likely in the heater core. They say that requires removal of the entire dash, which will cost about $1,000. Or I guess i could let it rot (who knows how long that will take, but it stinks pretty good right now). Any suggestions?


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

DIY


----------



## RosevilleWgn (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Dead Mouse in Heater Core? (Malabar)*

You do NOT want to breath the fumes of a rotting animal. Other then the smell, it's not good for your health.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That just sucks..that sucks REALLY bad. You could try to flush out your heater core..but mice have the ability to squeeze into really small places. Theres a very slim chance it would come out from flushing it. A thousand bucks is a little high for removing the dash to change a heater core..but its still gonna be 500+ about anywhere. Your best bet is to do it yourself. It'll take time and patience for certain.


----------



## msdg137 (Mar 22, 2009)

I had a mouse crawl out of my friend's SCUBA bag into the dash of my e46... Long story short try tossing a dog in the car and see where its nose ends up... That led me to the lowest point in my car where the mouse got stuck in a plastic floor vent tube that was too slippery to climb up. It happened to be the lowest point in the HVAC system, a good place to look. REPLACE WHATEVER YOU FIND THE BODY ON!!! The smell will linger months after the mouse is gone!!!


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Dead Mouse in Heater Core? (Malabar)*

theres a DIY for the passat... do the heater core while youre in there....


----------

